# Confirming live band set up (In ears backing tracks set up)



## JP Universe (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi guys


I play in a 5 piece band and we're looking to take the next step in our live sound by adding backing tracks/In ears and streamlining our current live set up. I'm just confirming the below is ok as I haven't had any hands on experience building these types of things and after researching the entire net for advice I figured this is what we're going to do. Just seeing if there's anything I have missed or anything we can streamline and obviously ensuring my setup in theory works. A recommendation for a 1RU rack interface for this setup or an 8 channel splitter will be helpful too.

Current gear -

2x Axefx 2
2 2x12 cabs
Axefx Ultra
3RU bass rack amp
2x MacBook pro
Condenser mic

My thought process was to build 2 8RU racks

(Axefx Ultra is the other guitarist, figure he can sell that to the bassist and the bassist sells his bass rack head)

1.
Behringer x32 rack
8 channel splitter
5x wireless IEM's (Drummer insists he wants wireless)
*Need to get a 1 RU rack interface (Recommendations?)

2.

Axefx2
Axefx2
Axefx Ultra
My Line 6 G90

*For software – Our recording studio we use and the guy that does our backing tracks currently use pro tools so we’re thinking of using that despite the cost/Learning curve (I’m using studio one at home currently)


SETUP

Backing tracks panned with backing track going to FOH and the click going to X32
2 Guitars and bass from Axefx’s and 2 vocal mics into 8 channel splitter
1 side of the splitter 8XLR Cable to the venue’s stagebox to FOH
Other side goes to the X32
Condenser mic into the X32 (So we can communicate on stage and pick up some of the room feel)
Aux outs from X32 to our wireless units to in ears

Thanks guys


----------



## iron blast (Jan 8, 2018)

My band run a similar aproach we use a x18 mixer with two spliters as we use one for the drums and we trigger our drum kit so we can save our in ear mix. Cabs are not necessary for every show especially with in ears imho we dont bring them unless the venue has poor pa support or need front stage fill so we opted to get a lite weight Qsc pld 4.2 amp for those shows when we need it. We run pod hd500x's and a pedalboard rig for bass. Wireless for the drummer makes zero sense imho the drummer is static plus the hardwired in ears get far better signal. We just run a extension cable from the mixers headphone out to a pm1 behringer body pack. We use the behringer p16m mixers for the rest of the bands in ears so we dont use up the mixers outputs. We currently all run hardwired but we eventually will be going to wireless via Mipro Mi909's.


----------

